# This Wednesday is Hardbody Night at Slots Raceway Vicksburg Michigan



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

This Wednesday is hard body night at Slots Raceway, Vicksburg Michigan 5170 S Ave East, Vicksburg, MI 49097. H&R and FCR hard body classes will do battle. Entry fee is 5 dollars per class. Doors open at 6 p.m. and racing is at 7:30 p.m.

This is not a points race. All hard body racing is run "crash and burn"


----------

